# Schmiedekunst ab Licht King



## Happy der Diller (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Frage wie geht es weiter wenn man Waffenschmied (Schwert)macht. 
Kann man dann auch Rüstung Schmieden wenn Licht King kommt oder ??


----------



## Baldbull (30. Oktober 2008)

Happy schrieb:


> Frage wie geht es weiter wenn man Waffenschmied (Schwert)macht.
> Kann man dann auch Rüstung Schmieden wenn Licht King kommt oder ??


ja, kann man. nur nicht die rüstungen, die speziell für den rüstungsschmied sind - aber alle anderen rüstungen. 

man kann als rüstungsschmied ja auch waffen herstellen, aber die speziellen, wie z.b. Phantomklinge eben nicht. 

gruß Baldbull


----------



## Sharlet (1. November 2008)

Hallöchen,

*** hat einen Schmiedekunst-Guide mit vielen Informationen, da kannst Du Dir sicher noch die ein oder andere Frage zu WotLK beantworten. Die Spezialisierungen werden morgen nachgetragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieben Gruß
Sharlet


----------



## Catty89 (4. November 2008)

Wow, großes Lob Sharlet, richtig geniale Seite!


----------



## Snorry (8. November 2008)

genau das was ich wissen wollte

respekt für die arbeit


----------



## nearperf (11. November 2008)

phantomklinge kann jeder schmied egal welche spezialisierung,ich als rüstungsschmied kann es zb.


----------



## Baldbull (14. November 2008)

phantomklinge kann jeder schmied ?! hmm..bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich das beim waffenschmied erlernt hatte - aber es ist sehr lang her, vielleicht ist auch mal geändert worden?

welche waffen kann denn nur der waffenschmied??? (außer die bop-waffen). kannst du denn auch die anderen "blauen" waffen wie "zertrümmerer", "verseuchung" usw.?

gruß Baldbull


----------



## Darksong (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin Hammerschmiedemeister und habe meine Hammerrezepte bis Skill 375 von der Schmiede in OG bekommen.
Gibt es mit LichKing neue Rezepte für den speziealisierten Beruf oder nur noch allgemeine Rezepte zum herstellen.
Z.B. habe ich mir als Waffe den Bote des Sturms hergestellt. Gibt es hier ein neues Hammer-Rezept?

Danke
  Dark


----------



## Tal (20. Dezember 2008)

In Dalaran gibts die Speziallehrer, die stehen auch in der Schmiede wo der Schmiedekunstlehrer steht


----------



## Bighorn (23. Dezember 2008)

Für jeden Schmiedespezialist gibt es in Dalaran einen Schmied der einem auch das schmieden der epischen BC-Waffen beibringt.
Mit Lich King selber gibt es kaum neues an Waffen. Die 2 Waffen die man lernen kann lohnen das Geld fürn Lehrer nicht.


----------



## Ligyron (24. April 2009)

ja die spezialisierungen im bereich der schmiedekunst bringen derzeit in wotlk eigentlich gar nichts, was sehr schade ist, aber vl. kommen ein paar gegen endcontent des addons, dann würde die schmiedekunst wieder mal ordentlich etwas bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (20. Mai 2009)

Baldbull schrieb:


> phantomklinge kann jeder schmied ?! hmm..bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich das beim waffenschmied erlernt hatte - aber es ist sehr lang her, vielleicht ist auch mal geändert worden?
> 
> welche waffen kann denn nur der waffenschmied??? (außer die bop-waffen). kannst du denn auch die anderen "blauen" waffen wie "zertrümmerer", "verseuchung" usw.?
> 
> gruß Baldbull



Als Waffenschmied kann man beim Rüstungsschmied-Lehrer die ersten zwei, drei Pläne erlernen und umgekehrt. War schon immer so und ist auch noch so. 

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------

